# installer le Mod_bandwidth pour Apache

## MD@home

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas d'ebuild pour installer Mod_bandwidth. Cette doc explique l'installation: http://www.cohprog.com/v3/bandwidth/doc-en.html

Il faut ajouter mod_bandwidth.c dans les sources d'apache et le spécifier au ./configure.

Seulement si je fais un emerge apache, il va décompresser Apache et donc effacer les modifs que je fais dans le répertoire source.

Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance

@+

----------

## Fmangeant

Salut

tu peux procéder de cette façon :

# ebuild apache fetch

# ebuild apache unpack

# cd /var/tmp/portage/apache-1.3.27-r1/work/apache-1.3.27-r1

Là tu peux modifier les sources, puis :

# ebuild apache compile

# ebuild apache install

# ebuild apache qmerge

La dernière étape ajoute Apache dans 'world'.

A+

----------

## MD@home

ebuild apache-1.3.27-r2.ebuild compile

>>> md5 ;-) apache_1.3.27.tar.gz

>>> md5 ;-) apache-1.3.27-gentoo.diff.bz2

>>> md5 ;-) mod_ssl-2.8.11-1.3.27.tar.gz

J'comprend pas il détar de nouveau les sources pour écraser mes modifs. :-(Last edited by MD@home on Wed Jan 08, 2003 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fmangeant

Pas chez moi :

# ebuild apache-1.3.27-r1.ebuild unpack

>>> md5  :Wink:  apache_1.3.27.tar.gz

>>> md5  :Wink:  apache-1.3.27-gentoo.diff.bz2

>>> md5  :Wink:  mod_ssl-2.8.11-1.3.27.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking apache_1.3.27.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking apache-1.3.27-gentoo.diff.bz2

>>> Unpacking mod_ssl-2.8.11-1.3.27.tar.gz

[...]

>>> Source unpacked.

# ebuild apache-1.3.27-r1.ebuild compile

>>> md5  :Wink:  apache_1.3.27.tar.gz

>>> md5  :Wink:  apache-1.3.27-gentoo.diff.bz2

>>> md5  :Wink:  mod_ssl-2.8.11-1.3.27.tar.gz

>>> Checking apache_1.3.27.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> Checking apache-1.3.27-gentoo.diff.bz2's mtime...

>>> Checking mod_ssl-2.8.11-1.3.27.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

 * Using /home/httpd as apache's default data directory.

 * Using /etc/apache/apache-builtin-mods for builtins.

Configuring for Apache, Version 1.3.27

Killed

Quelle version de portage as-tu ?

$ emerge --version

Portage 2.0.46-r4 (default-1.0, gcc-2.95.3, glibc-2.2.5-r7)

----------

## MD@home

Non c'est bon. Je devais faire une erreur.

Merci beaucoup

----------

## MD@home

j'arrive pas, ça m'énerve.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Tu ne peux pas compiler Mod_bandwidth dans un répertoire à part et indiquer dans apache.conf l'emplacement du module à charger?

----------

## MD@home

j'ai que un fichier: mod_banwhith.c Comment faire pour compiler,. Faut obtenir un .so  je crois. J'arrive pas trop à comprendre comment ça fonctionne.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Tu dois certainement avoir un fichier INSTALL dans le répertoire contenant les sources de mod_bandwith.

Normalement il suffit de faire dans le répertoire :

```
./configure

make && make install
```

Pour le coup je te conseille quand même de lire le fichier INSTALL, il est très probable que tu aies des options à ajouter à la configuration (genre indiquer l'emplacement d'apache ou des trucs du genre).

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## ajacoutot

ben il est pas dans les contrib apache mod_bandwidth ?

Je crois que si, jette un oeil si apache contrib existe dans portage, si oui, alors mod_bandwidth est dedans....

----------

## MD@home

ok, j'irai voi.

¨Merci

----------

